# Kauai Car Rental



## Kauai Kid (Jan 30, 2012)

Thrifty Compact Jun 9-22 on Kayak:  $$859.04  

Thrifty Compact Jun 9-22 using discounthawaiicarrental.com $442.56  

Savings +$416.48    


Sterling


----------



## Gracey (Jan 30, 2012)

Great Price!


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2012)

That's who I used for my up coming trip. They were about $375 cheaper than
Everybody else. I booked mine in November and have been watching it daily
Since. It's up to $1,400 now for 16 days for an intermediate. Some sites have
Been showing "sold out". I've never been to Kauai in February and I know my
First week is Presidants week but I didn't expect this.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are a Costco member be sure to check them as well.  I had made a reservation for two weeks on Maui in March through discounthawaii.  I had a rate of about $485 with Alamo for an intermediate.  Using Costco the rate went to $310, still with Alamo for an intermediate.


----------



## BevL (Jan 30, 2012)

We used discountcar for our last trip.  It worked well because their rate includes three drivers, which was a big plus for us.


----------



## RSchwartz (Jan 30, 2012)

Going for 14 days + a couple of hours starting March 23, 2012.  Was quoted today by Costco a price of $729.46 for a compact car.  Discount Hawwaii Car Rental came in at $472.38 last week.  Have used Costco for the past three years (Alamo) but will now try Discount Hawaii (Thrifty Car Rental). Hopefully it will be a good experience with Thrifty.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2012)

RSchwartz said:


> Going for 14 days + a couple of hours starting March 23, 2012.  Was quoted today by Costco a price of $729.46 for a compact car.  Discount Hawwaii Car Rental came in at $472.38 last week.  Have used Costco for the past three years (Alamo) but will now try Discount Hawaii (Thrifty Car Rental). Hopefully it will be a good experience with Thrifty.



How strange.  Our dates for March start on March 21 and Costco was much better than discounthawaii.  I had to check out a few of their promo codes to find the best one.   I wonder if has anything to do with which island you're renting on?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2012)

Luanne said:


> How strange.  Our dates for March start on March 21 and Costco was much better than discounthawaii.  I had to check out a few of their promo codes to find the best one.   I wonder if has anything to do with which island you're renting on?



The island does make a difference due to supply and demand.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got a standard suv, March 15-April 8 for $1350 from discount Hawaii


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I booked a mid-size from Alamo with Costco codes: $417 for 18 days, 3/17-4/4.  Now that's a deal.  It's now coming in at $878 for the same thing.  I am very happy but will watch for a better deal, if I can find such a thing.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 8, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I booked a mid-size from Alamo with Costco codes: $417 for 18 days, 3/17-4/4.



You are a winner!


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks KauaiKid, discounthawaiicarrental did the trick for us in April.

I love almost last minute plans to Kauai.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2012)

priceline accepted my bid for $33 a day plus fees for standard suv, for 24 days total $1153, a savings of $200 over discount Hawaii


----------



## squeegeeman (Feb 11, 2012)

*February rentals are a bloodbath this year*

I've gone in February for years, but this year the rates are unbelievable!  Everywhere I look, those nice 25.00 per day rates have gone up to 120.00 a day (200 for minivans) .  Mike at Kauai Rent a Car is out of cars, and the best price I can find is Hawaii Discount Rentals at 60.00/day.  If I cant find anything else, I might just have to buy a used surfer car and sell it back when I'm done.  Any ideas, other than Kauai Bus?


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2012)

I've noticed the same thing for this February. Looking now a lot of places are
Out of cars. I did best with discounthawaiicarrentals. Leave Tuesday can't
Wait.:whoopie:


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 11, 2012)

I've noticed the same thing this Feb.  We've been going to Kauai every Feb. for about 11 year now and have always been able to cancel and rebook cheaper.  Glad I booked about 10 months ago!---prices haven't dropped a penny and now most places are saying they're sold out!


----------

